# Mixing Ideas



## vcasey (Mar 11, 2010)

While looking around on both the RJS &amp; W/E web sites (I did go to Mosti as well) I found some ideas for mixing drinks using mist kits &amp; ports so I thought I would share since a few seemed to take an interest in my bpv coconut rum.
RJS http://www.rjspagnols.com/en/news/cru-specialty-cocktail.aspx
W/E http://www.winexpert.com/twisted/recipes for this one you'll need to scroll down and download the booklet - its a PDF file.


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

Cranapple sangria! Sounds good.
I ordered the OB sangria with Seville oranges from George. I'll make it in early April.


----------

